# Upholstery Cleaning by Professionals



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I am back again to ask yet more favours!!!!!

Moving over to Silver Coast soon and was wondering whether it is better to get our fabric covered furniture professionally cleaned before or after arriving in Portugal.

Both options have their merits, the issue may be one of availability of the service, so:

Anyone know of companies out there in the Alcobaca/Silver Coast that can undertake this work?

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd have it done in UK, just before you move


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a company here near Caldas who does both carpets and furniture including leather. I will see if I can track a contact down for you Rob.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> There is a company here near Caldas who does both carpets and furniture including leather. I will see if I can track a contact down for you Rob.


Thanks Siobhan.

I think that if possible we would rather get them cleaned a little while after moving in to the new house, past experience with new build is likely that the dust will settle for a while after we move in.

Thanks for the help Siobhan

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd be very surprised and disappointed if a new build wasn't spotless when you moved in


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> I'd be very surprised and disappointed if a new build wasn't spotless when you moved in


I would not disagree about the cleanliness or otherwise, I am just doing my Ban Ki-Moon bit with SWMBO. 

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Carpet and upholstery cleaner.....George , will send phone number by PM


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Carpet and upholstery cleaner.....George , will send phone number by PM


Hi Siobhan.

I appreciate that. Thanks

Rob


----------

